# New Ecallers Available in the Store



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have Squawk Boxes now available for sale in the store, starting at only $245.

They are pretty slick units, ready to ship.

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/snow ... er-61.html


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

How do they compare to the goose getters?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I haven't used it yet in the field, but it sounds comparable. Fairly similar setups.


----------

